# Maria Guerrero 444 Cigar Review - alright



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

not much to say other than the first third was very "fuente-ish" in terms of flavor profile-- it reminded me of the flor fina 858. The second third...

Read the full review here: Maria Guerrero 444 Cigar Review - alright


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Is there a way to post pictures in the review spot?


----------

